# Buffalo NY-Animal Shelter, Tasha, 6yo



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Please help Tasha. 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11096337 

Tasha's owners had to move and couldn't take her with them. She is a purebred Shepherd from German lines, a very friendly girl. Tasha is very overweight and needs to be on a diet, she also has some mild ear problems, that are common with Shepherds. Putting her on a high quality food, exercise and keeping her ears clean will help those issues. She is 6 years old, spayed, housebroken and up to date on vaccines. She has a sweet, easy going attitude and is well behaved. It isn't easy for middle aged dogs to get adopted, but this lovely lady is worth any effort.


----------



## rebeccakukkie (Aug 16, 2005)

She looks sooo sweet!! How much time does she has?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

She is gorgeous! If anyone is interested in her, I would be happy to help with transport.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Do we know how much time she has?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDDo we know how much time she has?


I am not sure.

BUMP


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

her listing has been removed from pf.


----------

